# Griot's Garage BOSS



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Evening all

Has anyone tried any of the range in the above brand?! 
Came across them on the Detailed Image website which is an American site, and haven't bothered to look into if I can get it in the UK yet.

I do like a random brand I hadn't heard of, but I like to know of people's experiences first. (That's how I found out about Glare and Killerwaxx)

I'm liking the sound of the finishing polish, the blurb makes it sound amazing, but don't they always?!

Anyways, anyone used it or anything in the brand?

http://www.detailedimage.com/Griots-M56/BOSS-Perfecting-Cream-P1061/16-oz-S1/

Thanks


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

pretty much the same as the DAS-6 range I think but red and sold in the US. Get a lot of airtime on US forums as cheap options to Rupes machines, just as we talk about DAS-6.

I'll be amazed if you find they have been CE certified for sale over here.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Bigpikle said:


> pretty much the same as the DAS-6 range I think but red and sold in the US. Get a lot of airtime on US forums as cheap options to Rupes machines, just as we talk about DAS-6.
> 
> I'll be amazed if you find they have been CE certified for sale over here.


I was thinking more about the polishes than the machines. 
Sound interesting and I do love a good polish


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

no idea then! would suggest a search of the US forums


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

They do seem to be a popular brand in the US but only way to know if you like it would be to import a bottle. As you already pointed out, they all claim to be the best.

No shortage of good products on sale this side of the Atlantic.


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

Griot's Garage BOSS polishes are excellent. There were designed to be used with their BOSS 15mm/21mm orbit machines like the Rupe's polishes are part of a 'system'. I own the 15mm BOSS polisher.

The Griots Garage BOSS Fast Correcting Cream is truly a fantastic compound. As well as the Griots Garage BOSS Correcting Cream which is the medium polish. The Griots Garage BOSS Perfecting Cream is a great finishing polish, but its the newest one for me and have only used it on 2 cars so far. It left a very wet gloss look to the car.

There is a BOSS AIO also that I've seen people do quite a bit of correction with when paired with a MF pad. I have not tried this one yet, but is gaining popularity. I have too many AIO's as it is.

The compounds have quick cutting ability and leave a nearly haze free finish that is LSP ready for most paint colors. All 3 have great working time and wipe off *super easy*. The prices are good as well.

They are all on the thinner side as far viscosity much like the Rupes polishes. I do notice that thicker polishes like Menz FG400 and Scholl G3XXL affect the rotation of the long orbit RO polishers for the first couple of passes until the polish is evenly spread and warmed up. Then the pad rotation appears normal. The thinner polishes tend to allow the pad rotation right from the start.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

DJBAILEY said:


> Griot's Garage BOSS polishes are excellent. There were designed to be used with their BOSS 15mm/21mm orbit machines like the Rupe's polishes are part of a 'system'. I own the 15mm BOSS polisher.
> 
> The Griots Garage BOSS Fast Correcting Cream is truly a fantastic compound. As well as the Griots Garage BOSS Correcting Cream which is the medium polish. The Griots Garage BOSS Perfecting Cream is a great finishing polish, but its the newest one for me and have only used it on 2 cars so far. It left a very wet gloss look to the car.
> 
> ...


Great info
Thanks for that.


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Acc0rd79 has some videos on youtube using Griot's Garage stuff and seems to think highly of it.

Haven't seen it for sale in UK so far, wouldn't mind trying some stuff myself


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Rían P said:


> Acc0rd79 has some videos on youtube using Griot's Garage stuff and seems to think highly of it.
> 
> Haven't seen it for sale in UK so far, wouldn't mind trying some stuff myself


Yeah I have only seen it for sale on the Detailed Image website, can't find a UK seller anywhere. 
But no mater I'll have to get some sent over.


----------



## Joel79 (May 15, 2016)

Yeah i guess Boss line is not available here in Europe which is a same. I sure would like to test their pads and Fast Correcting Cream.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Joel79 said:


> Yeah i guess Boss line is not available here in Europe which is a same. I sure would like to test their pads and Fast Correcting Cream.


Autopia are willing to ship internationally and do the BOSS range, but you need to spend €100 to be eligible for shipping


----------



## Joel79 (May 15, 2016)

dchapman88 said:


> Autopia are willing to ship internationally and do the BOSS range, but you need to spend €100 to be eligible for shipping


Ouch. And looks like only one who is selling 3" Fast Cutting mf pads is Griots itself and i guess they dont deliver to Europe :/


----------



## mrlesa110 (Jun 25, 2011)

*Groits*

Hi lads and lasses you can buy Groits at Frosts.


----------



## mrlesa110 (Jun 25, 2011)

*Groits*

I want to try their detail sprays quick shine,spray wax and the best in show detailer.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Rían P said:


> Acc0rd79 has some videos on youtube using Griot's Garage stuff and seems to think highly of it.
> 
> Haven't seen it for sale in UK so far, wouldn't mind trying some stuff myself


That channel is an absolute joke though. Guy doesn't have a clue what he is doing or how to review a product properly.

Sell Griots here: https://www.frost.co.uk/brands/griots-garage-car-care-detailing.html?p=2

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Joel79 (May 15, 2016)

No microfiber pads :/


----------

